# TiVo Mini at Best Buy



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The TiVo Mini is up on the  Best Buy site.

Right now says "Coming Soon". Since Best Buy officially starts selling them on 3/17, I suspect that's when it will become active.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Non-mobile URL...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#174;+-+Mini/8505056.p


----------



## wizardman13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine are suppose to come in on Thursday. I wonder if Best Buy will let me have them or make me wait until 3/17.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

wizardman13 said:


> Mine are suppose to come in on Thursday. I wonder if Best Buy will let me have them or make me wait until 3/17.


They originally told me Friday. Then, he said the truck was coming Thurday and I could get them then.

Now, my TiVo.com order, is coming Wednesday. I need to call BB and cancel. I could just not pick them up. Somebody will get them, I'm sure.

Does anybody know if they will charge me anything, if I do that? When I "ordered" them, he called it a transfer, so who knows.


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

I ordered mine on Friday, but went in today and they were on the shelf. So I just got that one. Plano, TX has 3 more on the shelf. Garland has some also.

So yes, they are still selling them.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

overFEDEXed said:


> They originally told me Friday. Then, he said the truck was coming Thurday and I could get them then.
> 
> Now, my TiVo.com order, is coming Wednesday. I need to call BB and cancel. I could just not pick them up. Somebody will get them, I'm sure.
> 
> Does anybody know if they will charge me anything, if I do that? When I "ordered" them, he called it a transfer, so who knows.


No, there should be no charge. BB should just process it as a return.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

wizardman13 said:


> Mine are suppose to come in on Thursday. I wonder if Best Buy will let me have them or make me wait until 3/17.


My order is due Thursday too. I suspect that unless whoever helps you at the Customer Servce desk has read the corporate memo, you will be able to pick it up Thursday.


----------



## wizardman13 (Feb 26, 2013)

jfh3 said:


> My order is due Thursday too. I suspect that unless whoever helps you at the Customer Servce desk has read the corporate memo, you will be able to pick it up Thursday.


I got an email from Best Buy- "Your order has been shipped to the store". But it only shows one has been shipped. OMG.....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I went to a different BestBuy today(the one closest to me) and the lady there said the Mini would be coming this week. So I had her order me two. I'm thinking about using one in a location where my ELite is already located. So I would use the Mini instead for the faster interface. 

I'll have to try one first and if I don't like using it that way then I can just return the second one. I figure I'll be lucky anyway if both of them show up this Friday. If only one shows up then I'll just cancel the second one for now.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> No, there should be no charge. BB should just process it as a return.


Thank you for that info.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I walked into Best Buy yesterday and saw them on the shelf. Got one and an XL4 and I'm really happy about the setup!


----------



## rmpearl (Oct 3, 2004)

Walked into the Magnolia-Best Buy in Chandler, AZ last night and they had about 5 on the shelf priced at $99.98. I had called earlier and all the phone operator did was check the website with the SKU that I gave her (rather than checking her inventory system) and said it was "Coming Soon". She wouldn't even confirm that they would be carrying it which I knew was likely because it seems that the Magnolia stores will be the first ones to carry the Mini. I also called the Ahwatukee Best Buy and they had two in stock according to their system. The Chandler location is closer to my house so I took a chance that they were there and I was right.

They offered their 4 year service plan which ran $19.99 (offered is a nice way to say that I had to prompt the Cashier to add it on). I believe there was a 2 year for $14.99 as well. Both well below the price for the extra plan from Tivo.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

geekmedic said:


> I walked into Best Buy yesterday and saw them on the shelf. Got one and an XL4 and I'm really happy about the setup!


Did they do anything on the price(s)?


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> Did they do anything on the price(s)?


Do what on the prices?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

teklock said:


> Do what on the prices?


I meant did they reduce the price at all or offer a "bundle"?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MPSAN said:


> I meant did they reduce the price at all or offer a "bundle"?


You aren't going to see the Mini much below $99 considering it was just released. It will probably be many months before there is a price drop and at just $99, I wouldn't expect much of a price drop.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current Stream bundles all end on Sunday. So maybe we'll see some bundle deals on Monday?


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> The current Stream bundles all end on Sunday. So maybe we'll see some bundle deals on Monday?


When we start seeing some REALLY good bundle deals, rampant speculation will start about the impending release of the next-gen box as they seemingly look to clear out inventory.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The current Stream bundles all end on Sunday. So maybe we'll see some bundle deals on Monday?


Aren't Tivo's bundles typically just the sum of the retail price of each separate item, with an exciting exclamation point added?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

DaveDFW said:


> Aren't Tivo's bundles typically just the sum of the retail price of each separate item, with an exciting exclamation point added?


Many times, yes. But the current bundle deals do represent significant discounts on the products. The way the bundle is set up, you can actually remove portions you don't want. You can get a Premiere 4 for $189, the Stream for $91, or the MoCA adapter for $35. Those are 25% to 30% savings, nothing to laugh about in this situation.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

tatergator1 said:


> Many times, yes. But the current bundle deals do represent significant discounts on the products. The way the bundle is set up, you can actually remove portions you don't want. You can get a Premiere 4 for $189, the Stream for $91, or the MoCA adapter for $35. Those are 25% to 30% savings, nothing to laugh about in this situation.


Yes, just before the SuperBowl there was a deal for current lifetime customers of $550 for a P4 with Lifetime. So, I would think a good deal would be say $550+$200 for a P4 and a Mini both with Lifetime. Perhaps on Fathers Day or Mothers Day? I also noticed the current deal ending Sunday.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Mini can now be added to a BestBuy.com cart. Free shipping option.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Mini can now be added to a BestBuy.com cart. Free shipping option.


Thanks. It was showing as available at the store near me. So I called to see if the order I placed at the store was in yet. They said it wasn't so I placed an order online for pickup today


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

NotNowChief said:


> When we start seeing some REALLY good bundle deals, rampant speculation will start about the impending release of the next-gen box as they seemingly look to clear out inventory.


Well that won't be for say 6 months.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Mini can now be added to a BestBuy.com cart. Free shipping option.


Thanks again. My Mini is booting up right now.


----------



## dpalmi (Nov 7, 2003)

Picked up a TiVo Mini at the Best Buy in Wauwatosa, WI last night. This Best Buy has a Magnolia showroom. They didn't have them on display yet and the guys behind the counter didn't think I knew what I was asking for. But I got them to look it up in the computer and then they went in back and found them. So far I am loving it!

-dpalmi


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The BestBuy I picked mine up from has a Magnolia section. But the TiVo Mini was located in the area where the BD players ae. Nowherenear the Magnolia section.


----------

